# Pax Cancels During a Ride in DC!!! Seriously?!



## Bree (Oct 11, 2015)

So Im on a really long ride from downtown DC going uptown. I pick up this guy and he doesn't put his address into the app but decides to tell me instead. I put it into my phone and begin driving. After about 10 minutes the app says the rider cancelled. So when I ask him why he cancelled and he said he didn't. I could tell he was lying and so I said, "Oh there it is. It popped back up, we can continue our ride now." He look horrified! So I took him the whole way. After I let him out I contacted Uber right way and they said they could only pay me up until he cancelled. Soooo, next time this happens to me I will be putting anyone out of my car that cancels a trip and tell them to request another uber. I suggest you guys do the same because even though Uber has proof I went to the address he gave me, I didn't get my full fare. Waste of time, gas, money and energy. Oh and he was a white guy named *Daniel*.( If that is his real name.) He was short with dark hair. Beware of this scam!!


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm surprised you didn't stop the car and have him request the ride again. There are a few post on here already describing the same circumstances you just went through. They pulled over and had the rider request and off they went.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Tell him to request again or boot his butt.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Where did you pick him up from? Did he say another potentially identifying info?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You need to learn a lesson to have common sense?
You lied to pax and to your self.


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

This has also been my biggest concern.. what the eff do I do if a PAX cancels and I'm on a major highway, etc? Surely, I don't just want to pull over and risk myself of getting hit.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Seriously folks, y'all need to CHILL OUT before passengers start going back to taxis!

This happened to me once. Passenger was sitting in the front. For some reason or another, during the ride, the app told me the passenger cancelled. I could see that the pax wasn't messing with her phone. It was an app crash. No biggie.  I finished taking her home, reported the ride as "I had an issue with the fare" --> "I didn't begin or end the trip on time" --> Put in starting and ending locations, and my fare was corrected before I picked up my next ping.

If y'all can't deal with simple customer service issues, you don't need to be doing this job and you're going to ruin it for the rest of us.

Calling passengers liars, telling them to get out of your car, stupid. What does the pax have to gain from that? Uber knows where you're going. That's one reason why when they don't put in the destination, you always do.

By the way, once a ride is cancelled, you can't rate each other. What's wrong with trying to work it out?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dan L said:


> This has also been my biggest concern.. what the eff do I do if a PAX cancels and I'm on a major highway, etc? Surely, I don't just want to pull over and risk myself of getting hit.


Pull over and tell pax to re-request.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

NO. Go to location, go offline, "I had an issue with the fare" --> "I didn't begin or end the trip on time" --> Put in starting and ending locations.

It's REALLY that easy.


----------



## Rider (Jun 19, 2015)

Tell pax to do a new request, if pax does not, kick the pax out of the car.
Plain and simple.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Again...


----------



## Bree (Oct 11, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> Where did you pick him up from? Did he say another potentially identifying info?


Picked him up near Pennsylvania Ave and 17th street. Other than what I have mentioned there's nothing else I can say to describe him.


----------



## Bree (Oct 11, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You need to learn a lesson to have common sense?
> You lied to pax and to your self.


The lesson I learned is when the app stops, I stop and put non paying freeloading people out of my car.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Bree, can you please try my advise?


----------



## Bree (Oct 11, 2015)

JimS said:


> Bree, can you please try my advise?


Sure, I will try it your way once if it happens again. But if Uber does not pay me for the full fare, I will ask the next rider that does this to please step out of my vehicle and request again. I cannot afford to waste gas or time. This may be a part time job for me but I still have to spend money to do this.


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey no matter what, pull over and ask pax to send request again. YOUR INSURANCE WILL NOT COVER YOUR PAX IF THE APP IS ON WAITING MODE.

Keep driving with pax and email uber to fix the fare later is stupid.

If I find out that pax cancelled on purpose, I will kick them out and request fare adjustment after that. If they're tried to be an asshole, I will kick them out AND keep going to their destination ALONE. Then request fare adjust for full ride. Just explain that pax cancelled during the trip and you still take them to their destination.

If the ride was cancelled because app's issue. No problem, just explain to pax that you need the apps paired for insurance purposes and it is ILLEGAL to transport pax without the apps paired. Request again and go.


----------



## Bree (Oct 11, 2015)

Almasy said:


> Hey no matter what, pull over and ask pax to send request again. YOUR INSURANCE WILL NOT COVER YOUR PAX IF THE APP IS ON WAITING MODE.
> 
> Keep driving with pax and email uber to fix the fare later is stupid.
> 
> ...


Totally forgot about the insurance issue. Thanks. Yeah, they will have to go cause I cant risk that.


----------



## Bree (Oct 11, 2015)

Almasy said:


> Hey no matter what, pull over and ask pax to send request again. YOUR INSURANCE WILL NOT COVER YOUR PAX IF THE APP IS ON WAITING MODE.
> 
> Keep driving with pax and email uber to fix the fare later is stupid.
> 
> ...


Totally forgot about the insurance issue. Thanks. Yeah, they will have to go cause I cant risk that.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Pax are getting ballsy. no route i say i need it for insurance. what pax doesnt know is that ubur has access to their gps as well so even if they claim they didnt go that far, further investigation ccan confirm they did go. anyway they cancel on you mid trip , tell them to kindly **** off because they cant even rate you. (unless its innocent and they didnt mean to)
most of the time you can tell, because they will say sorry and re request. if they do it and it was surging . throw them out they may be playing the cancel then rerequest in non surge area game.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

JimS said:


> Seriously folks, y'all need to CHILL OUT before passengers start going back to taxis!
> 
> This happened to me once. Passenger was sitting in the front. For some reason or another, during the ride, the app told me the passenger cancelled. I could see that the pax wasn't messing with her phone. It was an app crash. No biggie. I finished taking her home, reported the ride as "I had an issue with the fare" --> "I didn't begin or end the trip on time" --> Put in starting and ending locations, and my fare was corrected before I picked up my next ping.
> 
> ...


you obviously dont know the slime pax of the dc m arket. many times i have had multiple drop offs and pax lie to adjust fare in their favor. canceled on few times with pax messing with their phone and suspect. pax telling you one route to avoid traffic then having it edited by uber for the shorter route for less money. I had 1 say i took cash which was a complete lie i never do. i had a few when i was new tell me they are my pax and then they werent with one saying while i looked at the trip cancelled "oh i am matt" (now i confirm my name) oh and also a few tell me the wrong direction and email uber to edit it. for a cheaper fare. its already super cheap Pax are scum could care less if we blew the gas or not.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

JimS said:


> Seriously folks, y'all need to CHILL OUT before passengers start going back to taxis!
> 
> This happened to me once. Passenger was sitting in the front. For some reason or another, during the ride, the app told me the passenger cancelled. I could see that the pax wasn't messing with her phone. It was an app crash. No biggie. I finished taking her home, reported the ride as "I had an issue with the fare" --> "I didn't begin or end the trip on time" --> Put in starting and ending locations, and my fare was corrected before I picked up my next ping.
> 
> ...


Is Uber paying you under the table or something?


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

JimS said:


> Seriously folks, y'all need to CHILL OUT before passengers start going back to taxis!
> 
> This happened to me once. Passenger was sitting in the front. For some reason or another, during the ride, the app told me the passenger cancelled. I could see that the pax wasn't messing with her phone. It was an app crash. No biggie. I finished taking her home, reported the ride as "I had an issue with the fare" --> "I didn't begin or end the trip on time" --> Put in starting and ending locations, and my fare was corrected before I picked up my next ping.
> 
> ...


Ditto, had this happen a while back and just finished the ride. Emailed Uber and was told it was just a glitch. And that would be paid for entire trip that was in system. Admittedly Uber doesn't seem to be concerned about drivers since they seem to bring them on like a dime a dozen.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If a trip is cancelled in the middle of it, I pull over and kick them out if they don't re request. If it's on surge and its cancelled outside the surge zone, I kick them out and go offline. Then I would use my rider app to request a ride, then call the driver and tell them to not accept a ride from the pax I ejected. Make them wait.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

This entire thread has blown my mind. Are you X drivers seriously putting up with this kind of BS? Did you cancel? Did the app just fart? Are we insured? Where are you going? Is it surging? How much does it cost? Is this the right way? Did you get the picture I sent to hold up so I can find you? What's your name? What's my name? I'm in a tan Prius and I'm wearing a Ten Gallon Hat.

WTF people? It cannot possibly be this ****ing complicated to drive people around in your spare time. Can it?


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

stuber said:


> This entire thread has blown my mind. Are you X drivers seriously putting up with this kind of BS? Did you cancel? Did the app just fart? Are we insured? Where are you going? Is it surging? How much does it cost? Is this the right way? Did you get the picture I sent to hold up so I can find you? What's your name? What's my name? I'm in a tan Prius and I'm wearing a Ten Gallon Hat.
> 
> WTF people? It cannot possibly be this ****ing complicated to drive people around in your spare time. Can it?


I'm convinced ride share has made riders stupid!! SMH


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

next time drop him off when your picked him up from..


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Dan L said:


> This has also been my biggest concern.. what the eff do I do if a PAX cancels and I'm on a major highway, etc? Surely, I don't just want to pull over and risk myself of getting hit.


In fact. that's, exactly what you want to do. 
*If there's no active ride and you have a pax in your, 
neither you or the pax are insured. *
Pull over - get them to re-request, or have them leave your car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dan L said:


> This has also been my biggest concern.. what the eff do I do if a PAX cancels and I'm on a major highway, etc?


You exit the freeway, find a "safe place" such as a gasolene station, Seven-Eleven or motel and discharge your passenger.



JimS said:


> Seriously folks, y'all need to CHILL OUT before passengers start going back to taxis!
> 
> This happened to me once. I finished taking her home, reported the ride as "I had an issue with the fare" --> "I didn't begin or end the trip on time" --> Put in starting and ending locations, and my fare was corrected before I picked up my next ping.


Passengers *start* going back to taxis? They have *been* going back to taxis.

You were fortunate that your problem was resolved in your favour. The Original Poster stated that she did contact Uber and the outsourced, non-English speaking CSR refused to help her.



KGB7 said:


> Pull over and tell pax to re-request.


That is one way of fixing it.



JimS said:


> NO. Go to location, go offline, "I had an issue with the fare" --> "I didn't begin or end the trip on time" --> Put in starting and ending locations.


You were fortunate. The Original Poster tried to contact Uber. Uber refused to help her.



Bree said:


> Picked him up near Pennsylvania Ave and 17th street. Other than what I have mentioned there's nothing else I can say to describe him.


Where did you drop him?



Bree said:


> The lesson I learned is when the app stops, I stop and put non paying freeloading people out of my car.


Either that or he re-requests. If it were a surge trip, though, I would end the trip and put him out. He is just trying to duck the surge.



JimS said:


> Bree, can you please try my advise?


She did contact Uber. Uber would not help her.



THE MAN! said:


> Ditto, had this happen a while back and just finished the ride. Emailed Uber and was told it was just a glitch. And that would be paid for entire trip that was in system. Admittedly Uber doesn't seem to be concerned about drivers since they seem to bring them on like a dime a dozen.


You, as well, were fortunate. Your last sentence accounts for what happened to the Original Poster.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Passengers *start* going back to taxis? They have *been* going back to taxis.


What are you basing that on?
Everything I've seen says that the majority (not - 'all', just a majority) of Uber/Lyft riders are using the services instead of driving, taking the bus or bumming rides from family & friends - NOT using the services as an alternative to taxis.



> The Original Poster tried to contact Uber. Uber refused to help her.


The OP simply didn't communicate the situation in the 'right' way to give to give the CSR the info they would have needed to make the adjustment. If the note to the CSR had said
"the trip cancelled mid-way - and the rider said they didn't cancel... please make a trip adjustment"
- and then provide the exact trip #. start point cancellation point and final end point, the CSR would have made the adjustment requested. It might have taken a few emails, but it would have been taken care of.

Been there, done that.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

BlackWidow911 said:


> I'm convinced ride share has made riders stupid!! SMH


It's made a lot of people stupid.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You were fortunate. The Original Poster tried to contact Uber. Uber refused to help her.


I understand what you all are saying about the DC market, but I'm coming to the conclusion that I will never ride Uber or take a cab in DC. It's my own damn car, the Metro, Zipcar or even a freakin' bicycle rather than risk getting put on the curb by some irate Uber driver because of an app issue.

Seriously, the way this thread started fully cocked and loaded with a trigger happy finger, I can only guess that the OP didn't use the app to contact Uber and probably sent a tirade to [email protected] instead.

No, Uber doesn't pay me under the table. Heck, they barely pay me over the table. But I have many years of customer service experience and this ain't that, folks.

As for insurance, perhaps that's a concern. It can be argued, obviously, that the passenger can't cancel a trip if they are in your car. Uber has everyone's GPS data. Insurance is a mitigation against risk. Hopefully there won't be an accident. Hopefully there won't be an accident when the app fails. Yeah - I don't know if I'd trust Uber if the app glitched and I got in a wreck. But that can happen to anyone at anytime. To make a passenger rerequest, I damn sure hope you put in a ticket to refund the pickup fee.

I'll say it again. CHILL OUT. Relax. Not EVERY DC passenger is out to screw you.


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

I had once situation like this, i had 9 y boy on the back coming from home to Sloane square station.
In London if they cancel the ride its illegal to carry on driving because ride have to be pre-booked, so better to stop and request again.
It wasnt him who order a cab , probably he's nanny-maid.
I was like 5min away from destination and i didnt want to stress the boy asking him who/why canceled the ride.
It even help me to earn more because 5£ cancelation fee ;-) + fare.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What are you basing that on?
> Everything I've seen says that the majority (not - 'all', just a majority) of Uber/Lyft riders are using the services instead of driving, taking the bus or bumming rides from family & friends - NOT using the services as an alternative to taxis.


I am basing it on what my Uber Taxi and street hail passengers are telling me. To be sure, the majority of the UberX users that I have transported in the little over one year that I have been on UberX are people who never would use a taxi, anyhow. Still, there were those who did go to UberX as an alternative to taxis. I did get a few of those both on UberX or as a street hail in the cab. The general statement, at the time, was that you got a nicer car for a lower rate. The users did admit that the majority of the UberX drivers that they got did not know where they were going, but considering that they received a nicer car for less money, they were willing to overlook that. I told those users, at the time, to come back to me after three years of riding in those cars with their cloth-covered seats and carpeted floors that were being driven over crummy roads in horrid conditions and then tell me how much nicer the cars were. Funny, they started coming back to me after a little less than one year.

If you add the foregoing to Uber's lowering its standards for UberX vehicles (at least in this market), the complaints are not surprising. Until recently, Uber specifically prohibited the use of a Lincoln Town Car for UberX. It now allows it. I know two people who are using ex-cabs as UberX cars. once Uber decides to allow the use of Crown Victorias/Grand Marquis (allowed in other markets but still specifically barred, here), there will be some real Uberhoopties out there.

The only benefit left to using UberX is the price. This is a major benefit, to be sure, but there are times when the savings do not equal the costs.

"The bitterness of low quality lingers long after the sweetness of low price has faded."


----------



## Bree (Oct 11, 2015)

JimS said:


> I understand what you all are saying about the DC market, but I'm coming to the conclusion that I will never ride Uber or take a cab in DC. It's my own damn car, the Metro, Zipcar or even a freakin' bicycle rather than risk getting put on the curb by some irate Uber driver because of an app issue.
> 
> Seriously, the way this thread started fully cocked and loaded with a trigger happy finger, I can only guess that the OP didn't use the app to contact Uber and probably sent a tirade to [email protected] instead.
> 
> ...





JimS said:


> I understand what you all are saying about the DC market, but I'm coming to the conclusion that I will never ride Uber or take a cab in DC. It's my own damn car, the Metro, Zipcar or even a freakin' bicycle rather than risk getting put on the curb by some irate Uber driver because of an app issue.
> 
> Seriously, the way this thread started fully cocked and loaded with a trigger happy finger, I can only guess that the OP didn't use the app to contact Uber and probably sent a tirade to [email protected] instead.
> 
> ...


I personally was not an irate Uber driver. I just feel that I should be compensated for my time fairly. I am a new Uber driver with over 30 years of customer service experience but that's not my point. If I was to get in an accident during this incident, it would have been my ass on the line. I'm not saying every DC rider is like this. This was one experience I don't want to have happen again. I DID contact Uber immediately and even if I didn't communicate the issue correctly, I did tell them where I started and where I ended and they only paid me up until the point the rider canceled. One thing I dont have to do is lie to anyone HERE about what happened. No one here can pay me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The OP simply didn't communicate the situation in the 'right' way to give to give the CSR the info they would have needed to make the adjustment. If the note to the CSR had said
> "the trip cancelled mid-way - and the rider said they didn't cancel... please make a trip adjustment"
> - and then provide the exact trip #. start point cancellation point and final end point, the CSR would have made the adjustment requested. It might have taken a few emails, but it would have been taken care of.
> 
> Been there, done that.


See Original Poster's subsequent remarks.



JimS said:


> I'm coming to the conclusion that I will never ride Uber or take a cab in DC. even a freakin' bicycle


Capital Bikeshare: it is available in the City and some of the suburbs, as well. Many people here like it. I do not use it because I own a few bicycles, so I ride them. You can buy daily, weekly, monthly or annual memberships. The prices are not bad. Check it if you do come here.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Whenever I have a long layover at WUS on Amtrak, it's a GREAT option!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am basing it on what my Uber Taxi and street hail passengers are telling me. To be sure, the majority of the UberX users that I have transported in the little over one year that I have been on UberX are people who never would use a taxi, anyhow.


That makes sense - theay are TAXI customers... and I bet that most of them are saying that just to make you feel better. 



> "The bitterness of low quality lingers long after the sweetness of low price has faded."


Fortunately for my riders - there is no bitterness of low quality - unless I'm in a shitty mood!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You exit the freeway, find a "safe place" such as a gasolene station, Seven-Eleven or motel and discharge your passenger.
> 
> Passengers *start* going back to taxis? They have *been* going back to taxis.
> 
> ...


I prefer to EJECT these people.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bree said:


> I personally was not an irate Uber driver. I just feel that I should be compensated for my time fairly. I am a new Uber driver with over 30 years of customer service experience but that's not my point. If I was to get in an accident during this incident, it would have been my ass on the line. I'm not saying every DC rider is like this. This was one experience I don't want to have happen again. I DID contact Uber immediately and even if I didn't communicate the issue correctly, I did tell them where I started and where I ended and they only paid me up until the point the rider canceled. One thing I dont have to do is lie to anyone HERE about what happened. No one here can pay me.


You just have to be persistent... keep replying until you get paid for the full trip. You will get paid. It is less expensive for Uber to just pay you than to keep paying a CSR to reply to your emails. I've been down this path a dozen or more times. Persistence and politeness pays off.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If they cancelled intentionally and you picked them up at a hot spot you're going back to, take them BACK to their pickup. Stealing does not pay. Uber does crack down on rider fraud, because they are out money too. A rider account can get deactivated for fraud.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Bree said:


> I personally was not an irate Uber driver. I just feel that I should be compensated for my time fairly. I am a new Uber driver with over 30 years of customer service experience but that's not my point. If I was to get in an accident during this incident, it would have been my ass on the line. I'm not saying every DC rider is like this. This was one experience I don't want to have happen again. I DID contact Uber immediately and even if I didn't communicate the issue correctly, I did tell them where I started and where I ended and they only paid me up until the point the rider canceled. One thing I dont have to do is lie to anyone HERE about what happened. No one here can pay me.


I don't disagree at all. You should be compensated. But would you (have you) ever carried someone that wasn't on the waybill? IE: Boyfriend set up the ride and you carried the G/F? Ever break the seating rule? There are all kinds of things that could happen, and you either will or won't be covered by insurance regardless of if you should or shouldn't despite what the nincompoops here say. By the way, communicating properly about a situation IS key to getting the proper resolution. CSR folks are minimum wagers with goals to meet. They want to turn a ticket with as little effort as possible. If you have the right info right away, and handle it properly, Uber isn't horrible to work with. In fact, you can even fix this trip RIGHT NOW if you remember where the destination was. Of course, the more time that passes, the less likely to get back your $2 - $3.

Besides all that, your riders are your customers. I'm glad that you didn't eject them as soon as the app crashed, and I hope that dumbasses here that would do that get deactivated before no one wants to ride Uber anymore.

My original complaint to your OP was the fact that you declared that the passenger did this on purpose. The insurance nonsense is a sideshow. Rides CAN and DO get cancelled for no reason at all without ANY input from the customer required.

So if I went harsh, I'm sorry. But accusing your bread and butter of trying to pull one over on you is NOT the customer service you claim to have decades of experience with. I know sometimes we have to vent. But empathy on all sides you agree or disagree with is paramount to any sort of conflict resolution - including getting the rest of your pay.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> If they cancelled intentionally and you picked them up at a hot spot you're going back to, take them BACK to their pickup. Stealing does not pay. Uber does crack down on rider fraud, because they are out money too. A rider account can get deactivated for fraud.


That's bad advice. If they object to being returned to the pick-up location and you take them anyway (ie: against their will) you're going to be in trouble with more than just Uber. It's called kidnapping.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JimS said:


> The insurance nonsense is a sideshow.


Easy for you to say when YOU don't bear the risk.
NO INSURANCE - NO RIDE. PERIOD.

Insurance isn't a 'sideshow' - it is THE entire show.
Everything else is secondary.
My car is not moving with an Uber Rider in it unless I am covered for liability by Uber.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

JimS said:


> Again...


JimS Uber has a policy that rejects any adjustment if the request dies off if either you close the request early or the passenger cancels the trip during the trip.

Their rationale is that they cannot prove you took the passenger to the location.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Easy for you to say when YOU don't bear the risk.
> NO INSURANCE - NO RIDE. PERIOD.
> 
> Insurance isn't a 'sideshow - it is THE entire show.
> ...


My point, naive as it may be, is that in the event of an app crash, you will still be covered.



Kruhn said:


> JimS Uber has a policy that rejects any adjustment if the request dies off if either you close the request early or the passenger cancels the trip during the trip.
> 
> Their rationale is that they cannot prove you took the passenger to the location.


Ummm... No. Look at my screenshot. They do and they have. It's even one of the very limited trip adjustment features from the help screen.

I don't mind if you prove me wrong, but can you cut and paste that policy out of anything officially Uber?


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Drum rolling.
*Strike will start on Friday 5:00 PM*. 
If you do not want to participate - it is ok.

*No Drivers = No Uber *
**Let us know where you are going to be driving so we can send you pick up request. *How many do you want?* 10 or 20 request?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That makes sense - theay are TAXI customers... and I bet that most of them are saying that just to make you feel better.
> 
> Fortunately for my riders - there is no bitterness of low quality - unless I'm in a shitty mood!


They are in fact taxi customers who had some legitimate complaints about the cabs. Someone presented them with an alternative. They took it. For a while, they were doing better, even if the driver did not know where he was going. Still, the users quickly learned that the TNC vehicles were headed the same way as the taxicabs. Further, the users are getting one of the greatest disadvantages of having an illegal cab driver: he does not know where he is going. Your case might be different in that it might not fit the pattern of complaints that I am hearing about from Uber users. Still, your case would be an exception. The source of most of the problems with the cab drivers here Before Uber was the illegal driver. When Uber arrived, the majority of the illegals became Uber drivers. They took the problems that they had created for the cab business to the TNC business. What Uber did was "legitimise" the illegals, even if it did so in a manner that was somewhat less than legitimate.

The Uber versus Taxi picture is a bit different here, as the first Uber to arrive was Uber Black, followed by Uber Taxi. UberX came about one year after Uber Taxi.

The people complaining about the TNC vehicles are not doing so to make me feel better. There are too many of them complaining and their complaints are all falling into a few patterns. Further, I am hearing these same kinds of complaints from users when I drive UberX. As I do UberX only enough to stay in the game, the UberXmobile does not have too many miles or much use on it. I make sure that it is clean before I hit the street, so that I present my customer with a clean inside and out, odour free, nice vehicle. Many of them comment on it then go into their horror stories. Most of the people are volunteering their horror stories. I am not asking most of them.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Bree said:


> So Im on a really long ride from downtown DC going uptown. I pick up this guy and he doesn't put his address into the app but decides to tell me instead. I put it into my phone and begin driving. After about 10 minutes the app says the rider cancelled. So when I ask him why he cancelled and he said he didn't. I could tell he was lying and so I said, "Oh there it is. It popped back up, we can continue our ride now." He look horrified! So I took him the whole way. After I let him out I contacted Uber right way and they said they could only pay me up until he cancelled. Soooo, next time this happens to me I will be putting anyone out of my car that cancels a trip and tell them to request another uber. I suggest you guys do the same because even though Uber has proof I went to the address he gave me, I didn't get my full fare. Waste of time, gas, money and energy. Oh and he was a white guy named *Daniel*.( If that is his real name.) He was short with dark hair. Beware of this scam!!


hmmm... Uber changed the fare when someone did that to me.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> you obviously dont know the slime pax of the dc m arket. many times i have had multiple drop offs and pax lie to adjust fare in their favor. canceled on few times with pax messing with their phone and suspect. pax telling you one route to avoid traffic then having it edited by uber for the shorter route for less money. I had 1 say i took cash which was a complete lie i never do. i had a few when i was new tell me they are my pax and then they werent with one saying while i looked at the trip cancelled "oh i am matt" (now i confirm my name) oh and also a few tell me the wrong direction and email uber to edit it. for a cheaper fare. its already super cheap Pax are scum could care less if we blew the gas or not.


It pisses me off how Uber customer support just takes the lying pax's word for it and don't even inform the driver they've adjusted the fare so unless you're recording the fares and carefully monitoring your payment statement you might miss that the pax was able to steal from you. The last few weeks about half my no-shows have complained and received a refund of the cancellation fee until I submit a complaint saying that I set a five minute timer for the no-show.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

JimS said:


> NO. Go to location, go offline, "I had an issue with the fare" --> "I didn't begin or end the trip on time" --> Put in starting and ending locations.
> 
> It's REALLY that easy.


Absolutely not.. Pull over and have the pax request again.. If it's a scam the driver will loose the argument and not get the money for the trip AND the insurance is not valid if the trip is not active ... You won't be covered by your personal or urber insurane ... Think before you give bad advice


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JimS said:


> My point, naive as it may be, is that in the event of an app crash, you will still be covered.


I thought we were talking about in the event a rider cancels the ride mid trip - not an app crash or network failure. If there is no active ride, there is no active insurance coverage.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I thought we were talking about in the event a rider cancels the ride mid trip - not an app crash or network failure. If there is no active ride, there is no active insurance coverage.


An app crash would cause the ride to appear it was cancelled by the rider. That's what happened to me.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JimS said:


> An app crash would cause the ride to appear it was cancelled by the rider. That's what happened to me.


<shrug> Any time the app has crashed on me - or frozen, I've rebooted my phone and the trip picked right up where it left off.

I've had FAR more problems with the Uber NETWORK SYSTEM than the mobile app 
(see my post in the CITIES section for CLEVELAND from yesterday talking about automatic cancellations due to network errors).


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

I've had the same thing happen to me here in DC. I think something is wrong with the app is so many ppl are doing this. It doesn't add up. Luckily, we only a few blocks from my passengers destination and I still got paid, so k didn't make a fuss.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

JimS said:


> View attachment 15655


Question should be "what if the rider cancels the ride during the trip". If their is an app failure yes I agree your covered but if it's a cancellation I'm pretty sure you're screwed


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

The email says as long as you have a passenger in the vehicle".

Now it sounds like DC riders (your clients) are scum of the earth, but I hope you drivers can understand that rides CAN and DO cancel autonomously.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

I've used the riders app very few times but I didn't know it was possible to cancel after the trip had started. Is it even possible for the rider to be able to do that and how? Is there an option for that? I remember one day taking a pax a block down the street and after she left suddenly I get a pop up message saying "the rider had cancelled the trip". Oh by the way the ride was actually requested by a different person who wasn't actually taking the ride. I contacted Uber about the issue using the app option of " I had an issue with the fare". I never checked if I was refunded.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

##- Please type your reply above this line -##
Your request (70886358) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.

*Filmer* (Uber)

Oct 15, 12:19

Hi Roger,

Thanks for writing back. Same as when a partner cancels a trip, when a rider cancels a trip even if you decide to continue the trip, it is no longer covered by the insurance policy.

*Filmer*
help.uber.com

Oct 15, 11:34

A little more info please...

The rider cancels the trip while on the ride, if I decide to continue the trip to the destination after the rider cancels the trip is there Uber coverage ?

*Filmer* (Uber)

Oct 15, 10:47

Hi Roger,

Thanks for writing in! Below, you can find an overview of how insurance works for rideshare drivers with Uber. You can always read a more detailed overview here.

From the time you log into the Uber partner app until you accept a trip in California we maintain a policy that provides 3rd party liability coverage in the amounts of $50k/$100k/$30k. This policy is primary to your personal policy unless you maintain a policy that recognizes rideshare or other commercial use. In the state of California, we also maintain excess liability coverage in the amount of $200k.

*From the time you accept a trip until its completion or cancellation and the rider(s) exits the vehicle, in California we maintain the following coverage:*

• $1M of 3rd party liability;
• $1M of uninsured/underinsured motorist injury; and
• contingent comprehensive and collision insurance - so, if you maintain comprehensive and collision insurance on your own personal policy, our policy will cover physical damage to that vehicle up to the actual cash value of the vehicle, for any reason, with a $1,000 deductible. More information for California is available here.

Please note that you can find the certificate of insurance we maintain hereand you can also find this in the app through the Waybill.

Please let me know if you have any more questions.

*Filmer*
help.ide to an assigned destination and the rider cancels the trip during the ride is the Uber insurance coverage still active?

Thank you

This email is a service from Uber.
Message-Id:NKL2QW49YJ_561ffc5f3827d_8ff43ff0486cd338467578_sprut


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

They are implying that the rider cancelled and exited the vehicle. The important line is:


> From the time you accept a trip until its completion or cancellation *and* the rider(s) exits the vehicle


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

Read the last email that clarifies the practice ... There is no insurance coverage if you decide to continue the trip after the pax cancels... It's very clear ... With that said, it's up to you if you want to be turning over all your assets to the pax after an accident.for me .. It's not worth the few bucks and. 5 star


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for writing back. Same as when a partner cancels a trip, when a rider cancels a trip even if you decide to continue the trip, it is no longer covered by the insurance policy.

*Filmer*


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Cherry pick what you want. You candecide what you want to take out of that email and what you want to ignore. Really by now, you should get yourself a dash cam with GPS and audio recording to prove that the passengers are still in your car.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

JimS said:


> Cherry pick what you want. You candecide what you want to take out of that email and what you want to ignore. Really by now, you should get yourself a dash cam with GPS and audio recording to prove that the passengers are still in your car.


It's a very simple answer the CSR sent , you should have no problem understanding it.. Maybe a second grader could explain it to you ? Just in case you continue to have issues.. You're one of those jerks that always have to be right even when something is so simple .. 
By the way I've. Long time driver with a 4.9 ,,, o like my job but I don't like ppl line you that give bad and dangerous advise


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> If a trip is cancelled in the middle of it, I pull over and kick them out if they don't re request. If it's on surge and its cancelled outside the surge zone, I kick them out and go offline. Then I would use my rider app to request a ride, then call the driver and tell them to not accept a ride from the pax I ejected. Make them wait.


That's an interesting approach. And since the ride is cancelled there's no way to rate the pax a 1*. Let me see if I got this right....
1) You kick pax out if they don't re request, (probably rider scam esp during a surge ride)
2) You go offline and use rider app to request a ride,
3) Driver accepts request and you call driver immediately and tell them to not accept the ride from the pax you just threw out.

What if there are 5 drivers in the area? Even if the driver you called believed you, there are still 4 other drivers who are unaware of this jerk's manipulation attempt and will pick 'em up. So, I guess 1 alerted driver is better than none at all. I would love to get a call from you with a warning. We need to watch each others backs!

These scheming pax' are becoming very savvy and we need to stop them from trying to control us!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

we need to start valuing our time. uber doesn't. uber doesn't pay you to pick up pax. dead miles at end of day going home. if pax cancels at 4 min mark before pick up. and now this... just tell pax to request again. if uber charges her double that can be fixed. uber will always be fair to pax, but will screw you. uber off!


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Pax abuse our time and Uber doesnt respect us at all. Pull over and restart or bye Felicia! Are you a business or a charity?


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

part-timer said:


> Tell him to request again or boot his butt.


Then you get ghe dignity of two one stars from this paxhole. Kick them out and get a request from someone else if you aren't that desperate


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RogerJS said:


> Read the last email that clarifies the practice ... There is no insurance coverage if you decide to continue the trip after the pax cancels... It's very clear ... With that said, it's up to you if you want to be turning over all your assets to the pax after an accident.for me .. It's not worth the few bucks and. 5 star


This right here is why this whole ($*$ system needs to stop.

When the insurance companies wake the heck up It could be the insurance companies that kill uber.

If this is the case,

All it takes is a customer canceling the trip to scam you, getting into an accident, someone gets hurt and before you realize what went on,

Then your n a world of butt hurt and there's no insurance for anything.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Bree said:


> So Im on a really long ride from downtown DC going uptown. I pick up this guy and he doesn't put his address into the app but decides to tell me instead. I put it into my phone and begin driving. After about 10 minutes the app says the rider cancelled. So when I ask him why he cancelled and he said he didn't. I could tell he was lying and so I said, "Oh there it is. It popped back up, we can continue our ride now." He look horrified! So I took him the whole way. After I let him out I contacted Uber right way and they said they could only pay me up until he cancelled. Soooo, next time this happens to me I will be putting anyone out of my car that cancels a trip and tell them to request another uber. I suggest you guys do the same because even though Uber has proof I went to the address he gave me, I didn't get my full fare. Waste of time, gas, money and energy. Oh and he was a white guy named *Daniel*.( If that is his real name.) He was short with dark hair. Beware of this scam!!


Pax cancellation happened to me on Thanksgiving night on a 40 mile trip. She thought she was being sneaky but it didn't work out in her favor. Ended the ride and immediately contacted support for the fare adjustment. Same thing during Xmas when a Woman's Brother ordered her ride without him in my car and half way to destination he cancels. Uber fixed it right away. Some people are just morons and think they are smarter than Uber and the driver? They wish.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You just have to be persistent... keep replying until you get paid for the full trip. You will get paid. It is less expensive for Uber to just pay you than to keep paying a CSR to reply to your emails. I've been down this path a dozen or more times. Persistence and politeness pays off.


Having to bother people many times for a $5 adjustment seems like quite the hassle. Uber should really have staff ready to speak to people on the phone 24/7 to address and resolve these issues. It is a 24 hour operation.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber should really have staff ready to speak to people on the phone 24/7 to address and resolve these issues. It is a 24 hour operation.


 24/7? - - hell, I'd be happy if I could get someone on the phone only every other Thursday between 3 and 5AM.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dan L said:


> This has also been my biggest concern.. what the eff do I do if a PAX cancels and I'm on a major highway, etc? Surely, I don't just want to pull over and risk myself of getting hit.


Next exit, gas station


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

CherylC said:


> Pax cancellation happened to me on Thanksgiving night on a 40 mile trip. She thought she was being sneaky but it didn't work out in her favor. Ended the ride and immediately contacted support for the fare adjustment. Same thing during Xmas when a Woman's Brother ordered her ride without him in my car and half way to destination he cancels. Uber fixed it right away. Some people are just morons and think they are smarter than Uber and the driver? They wish.


Do you kick the pax out immediately? And why do you need an adjustment? Ive gotten cancelled once and the pax was out of the car in a shop and I was paid immediately


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> Do you kick the pax out immediately? And why do you need an adjustment? Ive gotten cancelled once and the pax was out of the car in a shop and I was paid immediately


Kicking people out is a reasonable alternative.

If, when I was driving Yellow Cab, had a passenger reached over to shut off meter, they'd be out on their keister.


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

CherylC said:


> Pax cancellation happened to me on Thanksgiving night on a 40 mile trip. She thought she was being sneaky but it didn't work out in her favor. Ended the ride and immediately contacted support for the fare adjustment. Same thing during Xmas when a Woman's Brother ordered her ride without him in my car and half way to destination he cancels. Uber fixed it right away. Some people are just morons and think they are smarter than Uber and the driver? They wish.


Yes drivers might be compensated by Uber but big question is if Pax are charged full amount or not. 
Its possible Uber is subsidizing bad behavior and riders never know that their scam attempt did not work and will be happy to do it again.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

nononsense said:


> Its possible Uber is subsidizing bad behavior and riders never know that their scam attempt did not work and will be happy to do it again.


Its tough for Uber to really determine if its a "scam" or not, and who is the perpetrator of the scam. Its a computer in San Francisco which has the algorithm to determine this kind of thing.

It is possible, you have to realize, for a passenger just to make an innocent mistake, it happens, not saying it did here.

In that case, you don't want to accuse a passenger of a "scam" and risk losing them as a customer for the rest of their lives. Giving the customer every benefit of the doubt is a good business practice.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan L said:


> This has also been my biggest concern.. what the eff do I do if a PAX cancels and I'm on a major highway, etc? Surely, I don't just want to pull over and risk myself of getting hit.


Ofcourse not...

Take the next exit and kick them out...


----------

